# Fire proof coatings



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

fire proof paints has anybody used them or any coatings for fire protection on exterior buildings or homes and do they really help or just hype.I live in San Diego and think that if these fire proof coatings do what they say could be a Hot sell here in SoCal.I would coat all exterior surfaces including the roof if it will work.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:wallbash: :hammer: :gun_bandana: :bangin: :no: :drink: :help:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

never used, seen, or heard anything about them at all...ever...sorry


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> if these fire proof coatings do what they say could be a Hot sell


 Some attempt at a pun? :blink:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Intumescent coatings work. They form a char that foams . Fire can't burn char. These coatings will protect from a flame for a certain period of time. 

I'm not aware of a coating that will stop a wildfire or forest fire!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Intumescent coatings work. They form a char that foams . Fire can't burn char. These coatings will protect from a flame for a certain period of time.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I am under the impression that fire is caused by heating something to a point where it puts off gases that actually burn... is that correct ?

If true, the only prevention is to keep massive heat away from your structure.
Hence, the perimeter clearing and appropriate landscaping that USFS requires in burn potential areas... and city properties, for that matter.

I recently heard of embers getting sucked up in eave venting...

IBSOCAL, hope you didn't have a fire... I know you are right down there in the middle of all of it...
r


----------



## Paint Gods (Dec 2, 2010)

ibsocal said:


> fire proof paints has anybody used them or any coatings for fire protection on exterior buildings or homes and do they really help or just hype.I live in San Diego and think that if these fire proof coatings do what they say could be a Hot sell here in SoCal.I would coat all exterior surfaces including the roof if it will work.


We have a patent pending on an additive that works GREAT with any flat paint or in primer. If an enamel finish is desired use as a top coat over the enhanced primer. 

*A company call No Burn sells 5 Gallons at $650.00*! Our material is an additive that you add to acrylic based products. *Cool It* is extremely reasonable at a *fraction of the cost*. The additive for 5 gallons increases the volume of paint by about 15% after mixing. 

I can paint the cardboard core from a paper towel roll, or on a 5 gallon paint stick, apply 30 mils wet / dries around 18 mils. I placed my fingers inside the roll a "Canadian" penny on top, and apply the flame from a blow torch with map gas ... The penny melts from the 1,300 degree flame but, the cardboard does not burn (it will char) and my fingers don't even feel the heat from the torch. (My attorney does not recommend any untrained professional from attempting this, but my website video is always predicable informing potential client. We also have a facebook page
The other advantage is the ability to provide a radiant heat barrier. We Took a temperature reading in an attic in Los Angeles, summer 2008. The tile temperature was 147 degree (black roofs absorb heat) the underside of the attic on the untreated plywood was 127 degree. Within a few hours the temperature was reduced to 88 degree and after it cured and was dry the temperature settled at 96 degrees. That was a 31 degree temperature swing. The AC would start up around 10 am in the summer, now it doesn't come on until the early afternoon. Another account told us he did not use his AC all summer long and some days were around 107.

We don't recommend painting attics in the summer afternoon because of the possibility of heat stroke. We were working on a neighbor’s property and this client was going to leave. We can spray an attic in just a few hours and our equipment was already there. It is important to keep the cold water and Gatorade coming.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^^^
Ad Rules


----------



## oldskool (Nov 17, 2009)

Research "No Fire" it is an intumescent and it works, I have put a blow torch to it on a piece of MDF for 1 minute and no fire or no damage.


----------

